# wood shavings question



## smilesx4 (Jan 9, 2014)

My neighbor has a portable saw mill and wants to know if I want the wood shavings to use as bedding for my goat barn. I currently bed with saw dust/straw but have to pay for the sawdust I get.

I would love to use free shavings and want to make sure I am okay to do so. He has hemlock, poplar, maple and I think that's it. What do you think, am I good to go??


thanks!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

From experience in my chicken coop, the softwood shavings are more absorbent. Hardwood shavings crumble, but don't absorb. I'd go with the hemlock; not sure if the poplar will decay too quickly or not; but I'd skip the maple...unless you want to use the shavings for maple-smoking something?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We buy shavings from a person who gets it from a small mill. I don't even know what is mixed in. Works well for chickens. If you put straw overtop, I would think it would be fine for goats. Personally I'd be taking the free stuff.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Poplar works well as bedding.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

My hubby has a portable sawmill and I have used the shavings .... just not fun to change out the wet for dry but I am going to top dress with straw and see how that goes.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

As long as there is no Black Walnut or Cherry, you should be fine.


----------



## smilesx4 (Jan 9, 2014)

What if there is a little black walnut mixed in? I talking 10-15%?


----------

